# Looking for Cobra Lathe Manual



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Checked Cobra web site  Looking for manual for Cobra 2000 Lathe.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

Gene said:


> Checked Cobra web site  Looking for manual for Cobra 2000 Lathe.


send me your home address and I'll copy mine and send it to you.:dude:


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

PM sent Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

All copied will mail tomorrow, go slow and good luck.:dude:


----------



## azgreg (Jul 14, 2007)

Here you go.
http://www.rcdocuments.com/Cobra_ProComm_2000_Manual.pdf


----------



## rc_fanatic.1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Three years later and that link is still good and helping people. Thanks for the manual!


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

can also be found here http://lowclasscc.net/downloads/cobra/


----------

